

Seth Godin on Workaholics - hhm
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/01/workaholics.html

======
wallflower
I've observed co-workers working long days because they don't accomplish much
during 9-5. Some people confuse activity with productivity. Quote from Jim
Rohn - "If all you get from your job is a paycheck, you're underpaid" I think
it's hard to do be good at something if you don't like it - I remember near-
falling asleep in some boring (to me) subjects - I think some people are awake
but asleep at their job.

~~~
trekker7
"I think some people are awake but asleep at their job." - brilliant

